# What Motivates You?



## Noldor_returned (Aug 7, 2008)

I have recently come back from a 5-day student leadership conference at which I was a leader and feel very motivated. So I thought that this would be a good place to share inspirational stories, quotes, sources etc.

Over the 5 days, I participated in workshops based around leadership, issues in schools and heard from numerous speakers. There was about 150 students there, and it was such an inspirational time. The kids are all wonderful, positive, helpful and great leaders, so the atmosphere contributed. Then all the workshops added to my motivation by providing me with many ideas about what I can do.

But, the biggest motivator of all was individual people I spoke to. Some of the stories that they told about what they have already achieved at such a young age were incredible, and then the friendships and bonds I made just really made me feel positive and hopeful/optimistic, giving me a drive to succeed.

Okay, so this motivated me, but I can't just always go to a conference when I lose motivation. So where else do I find motivation?

Well for one, the friendships I'm going to keep with most people will be an ongoing motivator. But also I find music motivates me (not all music), because it shows skills that people possess, and often is encouraging, which makes me want to succeed and develop my skills.

So in a nutshell, I am motivated by stories/quotes of success, supportive friendships and music. What motivates other people, such as yourselves?


----------



## Persephone (Aug 7, 2008)

Lots of money.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 8, 2008)

> by Narya
> _Lots of money._


 


> by Noldor-returned
> _"So in a nutshell, I am motivated by stories/quotes of success, supportive friendships and music. What motivates other people, such as yourselves?"_


 
Well to me, being meaningfully useful in my profession; positively motivational to others; Diane (my sweetheart of 14 years), Mom, (and Dad…..though he passed in 1995), music, faith, Tolkien…and indeed the most significant; "_Lots of money"_ . And that's the truth.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 8, 2008)

What motivates me? The basics. As the Spanish say, "Health, love, money, and time in which to enjoy them."

Barley


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 9, 2008)

Do the Spanish mean mental or physical health? Because I rarely get sick/injured, and even when I do it doesn't really stop me from doing stuff. But that's a very nice summation...

Money for me isn't as much of a motivator yet seeing as I have less of a need for it. Of course, I wouldn't work if I didn't get paid...


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 9, 2008)

The desire to somehow leave my mark on the world in some small way.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 9, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> The desire to somehow leave my mark on the world in some small way.



Same here, but I want my mark to be much bigger. My motivation lies in the desire to contribute to the betterment of mankind (cure cancer, start a country, find an answer to the energy fiasco, etc.)

I also find motivation in listening to _Eye of the Tiger._ C'mon, who doesn't?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 9, 2008)

> _by Ermundo_
> _Same here, but I want my mark to be much bigger; *(find an answer to the energy fiasco, etc.)*_


 
"Admiral; as I recall, in the 21st century there was a dubious flirtation with nuclear fission; resulting in toxic side effects."  "Spock; where would we find this nuclear fission?" "Well Admiral; in the 21st century, nuclear fission was widely used in avatars. Jim; if we could somehow harness the energy and photons existing within the flashy thing, there just might be a 21st century solution; It should work......theoretically"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I too mant to leave my mark on the world, but something I learnt this week: One person can't change the world by themselves. They can inspire others to change the world, but one person cannot make that difference. Look at Nelson Mandela, he didn't change the world by himself, but he inspired the world to change, especially in South Africa. So knowing this, I definitely will ask for a lot of help in what I do. Have a vision, and make others see the vision. Aim for the moon, because even if you miss you'll land in the stars.


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 14, 2008)

Narya said:


> Lots of money.




I could get all serious and list about a dozen inspirational stuff...but I think in the end Narya sums it up quite well. 

Food, Drink, a free trip to some exotic island would also be a great incentive as well. And let's throw in a hot guy with tight abs....ok ok...I'm being silly....but well, it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 17, 2008)

Well back on the inspirational quotes I mentioned earlier, for my birthday, my Grandma gave me a book of "Inspiring Quotes for Students" It's got a stack and most are good...some are kind of advice others are reasonably inspirational, especially ones by Ralph Waldo Emerson.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 17, 2008)

I wish I knew what would motivate me; I'd tap into it.

I live in fervent hope that it's more than just a fast approaching deadline!


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 17, 2008)

Ermundo, just wanted to say, your avatar is hypnotic. 


Hummm....to answer the question:

Joan Jett.
Bette Midler.
Reba McEntire.

Those are my leading ladies, as I like to call them, and if I need inspiration, I find it in their music. 

Other than that...

* Successful people who are willing to take time for the younger generation.

* Being behind a sound board. (Yes, I have a power complex)

* Doing things that other people said "You'll never be able to do that..."

* Defying the odds.

* Going where I've never been before. (Like I just moved form PA to AZ, and if motivated me beyond words)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 18, 2008)

I like it...a plan I want to put in place which I've had for ages I finally told to someone, and they were really on board and helped develop it into something better. That support was really encouraging and made me want to do this more.

Basically the plan was to run a 'Youth Aid' for schools in my area. There are four schools in the collegiate (group) and so I wanted the best musical talent from each to perform a show at each school, with all profits going towards either Youth Community Centres or a certain youth-based charity. This other person said they had ideas like, that with a Battle of the Bands style event, so maybe a prize is worth looking into. Anywho, the point is when I heard about the support from her, I really wanted to get this going. I'll probably post later if it goes well.


----------

